# Anyone had a dog who turned on the offensive?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone here taken their dog to a dog park and get into a scuffle or two... then turn out to be on the offensive? Kinda starting the scuffles? Meeting some dogs, growls first? Just wondering if there is a way to help the dog meet new dogs in a "nice" "friendly" way again?? What can I do to help??


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

My advice(from our trainer) is to correct your dog if he shows any aggression even if he doesn't start it and make sure he knows you are the pack leader at all times so it doesn't escalate. Unfortunately for us, our daily dog park trips are over because of this issue. Asia does great with dogs when not in an enclosed space with too many dogs so we have found a different place to exercise her. No aggression issues since.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm no expert but have learned here that it depends on the reason for the aggression. Gunner has fear aggression which stems from his anxiety. Correcting that behavior only increases his anxiety! I was told to reward his calm behavior.
Due to his anxiety around strange dogs we no longer go to dog parks.

You are talking about Geddy? Do you know what is causing her aggression?

My sister had an aggressive bulldog and her behaviorist told her that her dog would NEVER like other dogs no matter what she did. He did learn , like Gunner has, to obey her on walks when passing other dogs but was NEVER to be trusted around other dogs as he hated them and always would. It was in his personality and could not be changed, only controlled somewhat through training.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Joanne & Asia said:


> My advice(from our trainer) is to correct your dog if he shows any aggression even if he doesn't start it and make sure he knows you are the pack leader at all times so it doesn't escalate.


I guess it depends on what you mean by 'correcting' your dog but in my eyes that is only going to make an anxious dog even more anxious and confused. The dog is showing aggression because they are feeling threatened in some way...so by telling off the dog for feeling that way you aren't really stopping the reason why the dog is anxious...as the owner you are just threatening it further! Not the type of relationship I want with my dog! you may supress the response a couple of times that way but it isn't going to help in the long run...or your dog may just up the aggression as he is even more anxious. 

Harry gets very anxious when strange dogs try and play roughly with him...or if they sniff around him too long...so I avoid this situation happening by ensuring he spends lots of time with dogs that don't try and play that way with him...he can enjoy a 2 hour long walk running around with 6 friendly dogs without the slightest problem...I know my dog very well and the type of situation that will make him respond in an aggressive manner so it is all about managment and ensuring, I, as the owner don't put him in that situation. I am making progress by introducing him to dogs that don't bound on him and he is feeling much more confident around strange dogs as a result. If the odd dog gets snapped at for jumping round his neck then so be it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I wish I knew "why". I *think* it's because of a few times that dogs have come running at her growling in the dog park... which escallated to them up on their hind legs, growling menacingly in each others faces. Now she's on the defensive when meeting new dogs... telling them to back off and not come bounding into her. That's my guess... but I worry that she'd take it further. I'm just wondering if I can turn things around? I'd like for her to be able to go swimming and playing, and to remain non-growly. I just don't know how I should react when she starts to growl at new dogs... how do I calm her down??

We socialized her early on, and have been in classes since she came home to us. Now I regret going to the local dog park and having her even have had those incidents.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like working with a positive behaviorist or trainer would be a good thing for Geddy since it sounds like her behavior is a response to other dog's behavior.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

again my aversion to dog parks! I prefer socializing my dogs with dogs and people I am familiar with. I seek out areas for exercise where I know my guys shall have only positive experiences vs negative ones...You just cant be certain with large groups of unknown dogs and people...this is just my opinion.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with all the above... A good behaviorist is the way to go. There are good books out there, too. Definitly avoid any area there was a problem. Things become habits fast. The behavior they practice most becomes their go to behavior. Look for positive situations. Maybe a dog you know he likes.. take a long walk him and that handler.. Dogs love to walk together and it is nonconfrontational. The last time we were at a dog park an intact male doberman kept mounting Rusty. Finally Rusty told him off. We left and havn't been back there. So far no problems meeting other dogs. We have a farmer's market near the river here on Saturdays and leashed dogs are welcome. I look for young wiggy, smiling dogs, and always ask if ours can say hello.. Keep the leash loose, taking care they aren't in a way to get tangled. Praise a good hello and keep it brief.. Maybe do walk bys at first with treats when he ignores. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What have you decided to do?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny is very particular about HOW the other dogs play. She likes the little dogs...despite them being 'yipper-snappers'. She meets their barks and growls with playbow and wants to run with them.

She gets very defensive with bigger dogs because they want to wrestle and she hates any teeth or paws on her. She'll play tag but not wrestle.

So, she's more likely to show agression: sniff noses and then lunge with growly barking..at the bigger dogs. Best defensive is a good offensive. She's always had a bit of alphadog-itis, even with us. 

I keep her away from dog parks because I don't want her to 'attack' the wrong dog and get nailed herself. She's fine on the leash and doesn't really miss having other dogs around her. She loves her cousin dogs and shares her house wonderfully with them. She loves her family, the 2 legged and 4 legged, so that's enough for us.


----------

